# US Nationals 2014 Stackmats



## Jboogie300 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys! I have been in contact with the Nationals 2014 Organizers and I have been given permission to use the logos to create a stackmat for this year. The example picture can be seen in the comments below.This is a great souvenir and opportunity to have your favorite cubers' signatures! The mat will measure roughly 10"x15" and will cost between $10-$12 depending on the number of people that want one. I am working on having this item cleared by the group working with LSC that deals with items sold within the vicinity. Please let me know if you are interested so i know how many to order!


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 24, 2014)

Very cool idea, I'd definitely be interesting in buying one if they turn out good.

Will they have the holes/knobs for the timer?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 24, 2014)

Possibly, it would take a lot of measuring first.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 24, 2014)

Will you sign mine? Lol this is a great idea, hopefully I can convince my mom to let me get one of these.


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2014)

I would buy one.

edit: if there are gen2 stackmat holes I mean, a pro timer mat is useless to me


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd buy if there were Stackmat holes.


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 24, 2014)

If that's what you guys would like i may be able to do it. Please dont be surprised if there is a small adjustment to the price though. It will take a while to punch holes through dozens of mats by hand


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd also be interested in buying one.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 24, 2014)

I would probably get one. 

Also: Be sure to remove the inside white part of the WCA logo


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 24, 2014)

Interested. Stackmat holes preferred. (v3)


----------



## Amress (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm interested.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 24, 2014)

This would be awesome if I can put my stackmat pro on it


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

I would be interested. This is a great idea.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2014)

Why so big, though? I like the size of the 2012 version, and now we don't even do magics anymore, the only puzzle that needed much space. Oh wait, I guess it's good for signatures.


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes^ if not for that i would have made them just like the ones from 2012 and used another logo i received from the organizers.


----------



## kenthecuber (Jul 24, 2014)

I would get one


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay guys, so due to the number being ordered and requests, there will be two stackmats. There will be ones with the holes for Gen 2 timers and mats without any holes.

Stackmats with holes will cost $13
Stackmats without holes will cost $12

For all people interested in purchasing one, please send an email to: [email protected] - please specify in this order - name, payment method, preferred mat (w/ or w/o holes for timer), comp pickup or shipping, and quantity.

This is not a contract to buy one, but rather a more specific estimate to how much of what will be sold.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Is "I'll pay you at nats" a valid payment method?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sure lol


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 26, 2014)

Make sure you guys all send an email to [email protected] on exactly what you would like!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2014)

I will be getting one. There's no chance on having buttons? I could make my own though


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 26, 2014)

What do you mean by buttons?


----------



## kcl (Jul 26, 2014)

Jboogie300 said:


> What do you mean by buttons?



A way to mount a gen3 stackmat. 

Rami, I would doubt it, they don't seem easy to make. You would have to glue them on.


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah. I was thinking it over on a design to mount gen 3s to a gen 2 mat. In the future if something good comes up i'll try to go through with it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> A way to mount a gen3 stackmat.
> 
> Rami, I would doubt it, they don't seem easy to make. You would have to glue them on.



They don't have to be the perfect shape. You can just put on some sort of peg so that it doesn't move around too much.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 27, 2014)

Quick question, since I've never owned any sort of stackmat equipment, can you just put a stackmat timer on a mat without it moving around? I know, I'm a nub lol


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes. My timer stays just fine on this custom mat that i have


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great news! The mats are coming in early (tomorrow). I will posts pictures when they arrive


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

The mats will be on sale all days of the comp?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys, i completely forgot to post a picture since i was preparing for nationals 

I have some left over so if you didn't have to chance to attend nationals or come by to pick one up then message me! They will be going for $8 excluding shipping.


----------

